# Hyge or G-tropin?



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Struggling to get any hgh but may be able to get Hyge or G-tropin in next couple of days, any prefference out there??? 

Bloody Olympics!!!


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

G-tropin is an over priced generic with a fancy box,if it's legit hygetropin from hyge,then ur g2g with them.


----------



## stevolution (Apr 28, 2010)

go for cheapest one mate tho ive used hyge couple of times an was pleased with results.


----------

